# Put your feet up



## bobwalton (12 Jun 2017)

View: https://youtu.be/49kxtAL8tPA


Here's my latest homemade bike


----------



## voyager (12 Jun 2017)

interesting design , looks like it rides well.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jun 2017)

Looks good, any specific reason for the negative headstock/reversed fork?


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Looks good, any specific reason for the negative headstock/reversed fork?


He took it to Halfords to have the headset fitted.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jun 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> He took it to Halfords to have the headset fitted.


----------



## bobwalton (12 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Looks good, any specific reason for the negative headstock/reversed fork?


Well, on on normal bike, when you are stationary and let go of the handlebars, they tend to turn fully to one side. If you make the rake the 'wrong ' way round, with say 4 cm trail, it straightens the steering to point forward. This helps stabilize the bike. When you are riding along and the bike leans to one side, it tends to steer the way you are leaning, which makes the bike sit up again. It makes it more stable than it should be for quite a long, low bike, with little wheels. So when the rake is in the opposite direction, it helps the bike balance better. If you don't believe me look at this 
View: https://youtu.be/5MQ7qDzfENo
My homemade skateboard uses the same principle.


----------



## Cp40Carl (12 Jun 2017)

Huge chain. That pose any problems?


----------



## voyager (12 Jun 2017)

Cp40Carl said:


> Huge chain. That pose any problems?



shorter than my tadpole recumbents , they use almost 3 standard chains joined together .


----------



## bobwalton (13 Jun 2017)

This one is "only" two chains. It did cause a problem with jumping off, but it hasn't happened once since I fitted the two jockey wheels.


----------



## voyager (13 Jun 2017)

guide pulleys with a chain retainer over the top , 

The advantage of using a multi chainwheel system is the front mech doubles as a chain guide


----------



## starhawk (14 Jun 2017)

voyager said:


> shorter than my tadpole recumbents , they use almost 3 standard chains joined together .


What kind of tadpole do you have? mine uses two standard chains and you have to take some links off.


----------



## voyager (14 Jun 2017)

all 4 home builts use almost 3 chains , running 11-32 freewheels with 32-52 fronts and long series mechs (41") wheelbase .


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2017)

Brilliant. I admire people with these fabrication skills. I'm brilliant with a spanner and will do any job on a car without compunction, but the art of welding always eluded me. Just couldn't dig it.


----------



## screenman (14 Jun 2017)

I am wondering about the stress on that from end, maybe just because it looks wrong.


----------



## Salar (14 Jun 2017)

Looks good Bob.

The reversed fork concept clever. The way to visualize this is to consider an offset castor, say on your furniture. Push the furniture the castor will always be in a trailing position.


----------



## voyager (14 Jun 2017)

Mick Burrows has built a couple with reversed forks and headstock 

( He should know about bikes )


----------



## bobwalton (15 Jun 2017)

voyager said:


> guide pulleys with a chain retainer over the top ,
> 
> The advantage of using a multi chainwheel system is the front mech doubles as a chain guide


You are right. I never thought of that. I removed the smaller front chain rings to make it simpler, but the chain kept jumping off, so I had to add the teo jockey wheels


----------



## bobwalton (15 Jun 2017)

screenman said:


> I am wondering about the stress on that from end, maybe just because it looks wrong.


Well, its a smaller front end than normal, so the lever arm is not as big as usual. But also there is less weight on the front so the forces are reduced too. Seems to be ok so far.


----------



## bobwalton (15 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> Brilliant. I admire people with these fabrication skills. I'm brilliant with a spanner and will do any job on a car without compunction, but the art of welding always eluded me. Just couldn't dig it.


I just bought a MIG set and watched a couple of YouTube videos....and my welding skills are shocking! I would recommend a mask with a light sensitive visor.


Salar said:


> Looks good Bob.
> 
> The reversed fork concept clever. The way to visualize this is to consider an offset castor, say on your furniture. Push the furniture the castor will always be in a trailing position.


Wave boards use the same idea. They have casters that lean forwards. When you lean the board, the wheel steers the way you lean. They use another one on the back just to confuse people.


----------



## bobwalton (25 Jun 2017)

screenman said:


> I am wondering about the stress on that from end, maybe just because it looks wrong.


The stress is less than you think because there is less weight on the front, and because the lever arm (the length of the fork) is shorter than a normal bike. The fork is off a kids bike. Nothing has broken yet so fingers crossed.


----------



## fixedfixer (27 Jun 2017)

Looks like a fun bike, nice original design too. Have you looked on Atomic Zombie and Bentrider online for ideas? If the fork gives you some concern change it for an old BMX fork - they take some serious abuse. 

PS I love home build projects - keep posting the photo's.


----------



## fixedfixer (27 Jun 2017)

Cp40Carl said:


> Huge chain. That pose any problems?



A number of long wheelbase bent designs use 2 and a half chains. Any 'slap' is corrected by careful additions of idlers made from old derailleurs. The Tour Easy is the classic LWB bent.


----------



## bobwalton (4 Jul 2017)

If no one has seen a bike that looks like this, does that mean it's a new design - something that doesn't happen too often.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2017)

There's also this fellow, on this side of the pond, very helpful ideas here and there.
https://sites.google.com/site/recycledrecumbents/home


----------

